# deer antler rings



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## douglasjwood (Apr 19, 2017)

Those are amazing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

wow!


----------



## TMarch20 (Sep 12, 2016)

Those are amazing! Keep up the good work! Do you have a website?


----------



## cskarns (Nov 4, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------



## Skifunk2 (Jul 28, 2015)

Question for you... About what size diameter of an antler do you start with to have a finish product that's round? A few of my friends and I tried to make a ring from an old shed we found, but realized very quick that the antler wasn't big enough after truing it up on the lathe.


----------



## Kulshan (Mar 22, 2016)

Good looking stuff.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

About 1 inch diameter is big enough. Sharp tools!!


Skifunk2 said:


> Question for you... About what size diameter of an antler do you start with to have a finish product that's round? A few of my friends and I tried to make a ring from an old shed we found, but realized very quick that the antler wasn't big enough after truing it up on the lathe.


----------



## livinadream (May 20, 2009)

Not sure if it came from you or not, but my wedding band is deer antler.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TUNAFISH (Nov 2, 2005)

they look great, first time seeing them


----------



## smack (Dec 21, 2008)

Curious what you use as a finish on the antler? Also, do you stabilize the antler?


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

I do stabilize the antler and I use UV resin on them for the finish


----------



## Tobin_Hunt (May 16, 2018)

Cool looking work for sure


----------



## TFred (Jul 6, 2016)

Wow! Very cool!!


----------



## d_no (Aug 3, 2018)

Those are amazing! What would be the best way to inquire about a ring?


----------



## tman1967 (Aug 7, 2018)

Do you sell them


----------



## tman1967 (Aug 7, 2018)

How much 316 215 4092


----------



## wendellm18 (Jan 19, 2018)

These are awesome


----------



## clubkidcarlos (Sep 23, 2005)

Awesome !


----------



## emac396 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have been wanting to make my GF one,damn I could never make one that nice! Great work


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

emac396 said:


> I have been wanting to make my GF one,damn I could never make one that nice! Great work


if you ever near Kentucky, just let me know and I will walk you through!


----------



## Wooden Hen (Aug 17, 2017)

nice stuff rigth there


----------



## styxbb (Sep 18, 2007)

Amazing work.


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

Great craftsmanship!!!


----------



## snake man (Jun 19, 2015)

very cool


----------



## schmidtlein7 (Aug 11, 2018)

How can we order these?


----------



## mburnette14 (Sep 13, 2018)

How can I order?


----------



## quickdrawm249 (Sep 5, 2017)

Wow very impressive!


----------



## mattmann (Dec 8, 2011)

I want one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Japflip33 (Feb 24, 2019)

Amazing


----------



## glock3540 (Aug 9, 2009)

I would love to have one of those or try to make my own. Do you happen to have pictures of the process?


----------



## Hoytarcher62 (Mar 9, 2012)

beautiful rings !!


----------



## Diesel2500 (Feb 27, 2019)

Great work man. These look amazing.


----------



## Suds71 (Jul 19, 2014)

Super cool!


----------



## apcci2 (Jun 21, 2012)

That’s cool


----------



## Hparmer (Dec 23, 2018)

These are amazing


----------



## RLWilkins (Feb 27, 2019)

Nice work .....


----------



## Tribbyhunter30 (Feb 26, 2019)

Nice work!


----------



## commandoNate (Feb 27, 2019)

The main problem I see with these is that there has to be a wife involved. Girlfriends are WAY cheaper and easier to replace in my experience. :wink:


----------



## Z3B (Feb 19, 2019)

Those are nice !


----------



## Audible (Feb 9, 2018)

How was it to machine? Brittle? Oversized then sanded. Just thinking making a veneer out of such a porous material would start coming apart.


----------



## keetonjw (Jul 9, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## P_K (Mar 6, 2019)

Amazing and detailed work


----------



## Tbuckus (Feb 12, 2018)

glock3540 said:


> I would love to have one of those or try to make my own. Do you happen to have pictures of the process?


Yes.
I always get a kick out of doing things myself. Especially for Christmas presents


----------



## Dmac678 (Mar 2, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## flat49 (Oct 4, 2014)

Great work!


----------



## TurboGo (Feb 23, 2019)

I was just thinking about doing something like this the other day. But now that I see it, I could t get it this nice. Good work!


----------



## BrandonB85 (Mar 17, 2019)

wow. nice work


----------



## Mike_Miller (Mar 14, 2018)

Those are sweet!!!


----------



## skinny lizard (Jun 16, 2010)

***, Those are insane . Gotta get some.


----------



## bheaven2 (Oct 25, 2013)

Those are awesome!


----------



## SUFFERTHEJOY777 (Mar 26, 2019)

My wife got me an antler ring. It came from another county I guess and it was too small and cant be resized. Bummer. I really like the first picture on your post, with the turquoise inlay.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks for all the kind words guys!!


----------



## tiredoldguy (Mar 5, 2016)

The people on this site never stop amazing me!


----------



## Justinmcgrath (Jan 19, 2016)

These are awesome.


----------



## dennis77pr (Feb 10, 2019)

Very cool


----------



## PONO (Aug 9, 2018)

Super impressive.


----------



## Steelsearchin2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Wow- never even crossed my mind to do something like that. You're truly an amazing artist!!


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you all. I have definitely spent quite a bit of time doing it and have come up with some pretty great designs as of late!


----------



## Marbar (Jul 13, 2018)

Wow these are amazing! How much do you charge for one?


----------



## clafata (Mar 15, 2019)

Those are awesome


----------



## deepfork (Jul 1, 2016)

Those are sweet!


----------



## Huntnjunky54 (Apr 16, 2019)

Cool


----------



## bowdomino (Jun 1, 2016)

Those are awesome. I've seen some on Etsy, do you have an online store?


----------



## ReezO11B (Apr 17, 2017)

Such a cool idea.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

bowdomino said:


> Those are awesome. I've seen some on Etsy, do you have an online store?


yea, I have a big etsy following and even larger facebook following.


----------



## PenguinsGuy22 (Sep 25, 2017)

Amazing rings! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Smck (Jan 6, 2014)

Those are great


----------



## saracenob13 (Apr 19, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## jcw740 (Jun 13, 2018)

Awesome work!


----------



## JesseGar (Apr 21, 2019)

Those are cool, are they hard to make?


----------



## LAC X (Apr 22, 2019)

These look great


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

JesseGar said:


> Those are cool, are they hard to make?


not too bad after a couple hundred screw ups! lol. Joking. as long as you have a lathe and method, its not too terrible


----------



## G.S. (Sep 3, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Web_slinger (Sep 6, 2015)

Amazing. How durable are the rings?


----------



## Egessner (Apr 22, 2019)

Those are sweet


----------



## dprocter (Apr 7, 2019)

These are amazing!


----------



## Outdoors Matt (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice


----------



## mole (Nov 18, 2008)

What do you do about the dust? Do you have a respirator system?


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

mole said:


> What do you do about the dust? Do you have a respirator system?


I do. I very expensive one at that


----------



## khrixis (Jul 6, 2018)

Amazing!!


----------



## Matias3 (Nov 6, 2018)

Very nice keep it up


----------



## cb5 (Nov 7, 2009)

Those are cool.


----------



## Devious303 (Feb 10, 2017)

Niccee


----------



## Wihunt608 (Jul 1, 2018)

Looks great.


----------



## coug_guy (Aug 3, 2008)

Those are awesome!


----------



## DentTek (May 7, 2019)

Wow amazing work


----------



## thodosi (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## JakeRV (Jun 6, 2019)

Those look very nice, great work


----------



## kenklimo (Jun 11, 2012)

Those look amazing


----------



## cshelton575 (Jul 7, 2019)

Very nice work.


----------



## bigmac2516 (Oct 26, 2015)

those are some amazing looking rings


----------



## LTFD247 (Jul 17, 2019)

those are awesome and great ideas!


----------



## labyrinth888 (Jan 11, 2019)

WOHHHHH 
stunning 

great work !!!


----------



## mstraus99 (Jul 13, 2019)

Wow - those are stellar!


----------



## ericsincebaugh (Jul 22, 2019)

Very good use of antler


----------



## tedrh (May 16, 2014)

those are awesome


----------



## rodco03 (Feb 5, 2019)

Those are amazing great work.


----------



## knedlin12 (Nov 12, 2018)

Very nice, great work!


----------



## lonearcher2 (Dec 15, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## Burnettcj (May 1, 2019)

well done


----------



## nitr027 (Apr 11, 2019)

never seen that before cool idea


----------



## Guesty33 (Jul 29, 2019)

Wow! That's amazing!


----------



## HuntnHard0186 (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome work. Might need one of these


----------



## ol desertrat (Oct 6, 2013)

awesome


----------



## rickjames80 (May 31, 2007)

Very cool idea.


----------



## Termite I (Aug 24, 2019)

Super Cool and unique! Love the stands also.


----------



## 340bull (Jul 17, 2019)

What metals are you using?


----------



## PocketMike (Oct 15, 2018)

WOW! This is AMAZING!


----------



## DHGibson (Nov 9, 2010)

looks great


----------



## Freemn (Aug 3, 2019)

That's great work! Super cool!


----------



## bheaven2 (Oct 25, 2013)

Those look awesome!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ramonbo13 (Sep 15, 2019)

that's amazing work.


----------



## tjwiechec29 (May 31, 2016)

Those look awesome!


----------



## jdelay05 (Dec 30, 2010)

Great looking rings, you do amazing work! Keep it up!


----------



## Whitetail 8 (Oct 22, 2019)

wow them are awsome


----------



## DBTN (Oct 30, 2019)

I continue to be amazed at the quality of craftsmanship so many on this forum produce.


----------



## J. Holden (Oct 12, 2019)

Looks awesome! Where do you find the antler? In the woods or do you have a source to buy from?

-Jeremy


----------

